# Best 3 of 2021



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2022)

Share your 3 best or 3 favorites of 2021.  Must have been taken in 2021.  Photo can be previously posted on the forum.  No critique in this thread - it’s for sharing and fun discussion only.  

Looking forward to seeing your choices!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2022)

I slacked in 2021, but came up with these favorites (in no specific order):




DSC_3769.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Sleepy by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




helmet.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2022)

snowbear said:


> I slacked in 2021



I slacked off a bit, as well.   I mostly shot over the summer with a couple of my old cameras, and did a few alternative techniques, which was fun.    

Saturday Afternoon, shot with a 50's-era Reflex 20 camera:






Around Madison, shot with an Agfa Shur Shot:






And this is a modern-day "emulsion lift" done with waterslide paper:

Torn Sail:


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2022)

Wreck on the Beach by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Sophia 2021 2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Christmas Reflections in NYC by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2022)

Zoom in.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Philmar (Mar 18, 2022)

Snow squall over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr




Foggy start to the day - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr



Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 19, 2022)

terri said:


> I slacked off a bit, as well.   I mostly shot over the summer with a couple of my old cameras, and did a few alternative techniques, which was fun.
> 
> Saturday Afternoon, shot with a 50's-era Reflex 20 camera:
> 
> ...


I love this


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 19, 2022)

sep02202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



nov01202105 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



dec17202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## CherylL (Mar 20, 2022)

Queen Anne's Lace by Cheryl, on Flickr




Oscar - serious look - Explored by Cheryl, on Flickr




Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## PJM (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Queen Anne's Lace by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snickers is not going to be happy about this!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> sep02202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifully vivid colors!


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 23, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautifully vivid colors!


Thank you!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 23, 2022)

Here are my favourites.



Alder Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Northern Shrike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Bald Eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Winona (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 27, 2022)

Gorgeous work @Winona


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 252994
> 
> View attachment 252995
> Zoom in.
> View attachment 252996


really great photos. really wilderness.. almost think you were in Africa... just the way you captured these animals......love it


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 28, 2022)

Didn't shoot as much last year with other projects going on. Don't know if these are the "best" but they're personal favorites. 



Peek A Boo Parrot by William Raber, on Flickr



William Gray House by William Raber, on Flickr



valentines 2021 (66 of 68).jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Didn't shoot as much last year with other projects going on. Don't know if these are the "best" but they're personal favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful... is this a male or female cockatoo...mine just had an egg


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 28, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> Beautiful... is this a male or female cockatoo...mine just had an egg



No clue, didn't get close enough. Despite the innocent face, they bite.


----------

